# Gluten free....



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

is going pretty well! My daughter made me a GF b-day cake, also eggless because our grandson is allergic to eggs, and it was very good! I am going to attempt to make my first loaf of GF bread soon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> is going pretty well! My daughter made me a GF b-day cake, also eggless because our grandson is allergic to eggs, and it was very good! I am going to attempt to make my first loaf of GF bread soon.


I am so happy to hear this. Let us know how the bread comes out and share the recipe if you will?

How do you feel having been gluten-free for a while? How long has it been?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Andros said:


> I am so happy to hear this. Let us know how the bread comes out and share the recipe if you will?
> 
> How do you feel having been gluten-free for a while? How long has it been?


I certainly will share, if it comes out well! Grandson's daycare provider is GF so she sent a ton of recipes. And, info on things that she felt didn't work.

I have been completely GF for 6 weeks. I started gradually going in that direction before surgery, had 2 missteps but knew that might happen. I used the surgery as the date to be completely GF. I don't know which is responsible but my joints don't ache now. I was really having a lot pain going up and down stairs, not anymore! So far, it has been doable. I am going to figure out some soup & gravy for the winter. Here in the tundra, we need some food that will stick to our ribs, when it is 30 below zero!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> I certainly will share, if it comes out well! Grandson's daycare provider is GF so she sent a ton of recipes. And, info on things that she felt didn't work.
> 
> I have been completely GF for 6 weeks. I started gradually going in that direction before surgery, had 2 missteps but knew that might happen. I used the surgery as the date to be completely GF. I don't know which is responsible but my joints don't ache now. I was really having a lot pain going up and down stairs, not anymore! So far, it has been doable. I am going to figure out some soup & gravy for the winter. Here in the tundra, we need some food that will stick to our ribs, when it is 30 below zero!


Home made Chunky Chicken Soup! Hubby makes it all the time. It is so thick you could practically eat it with a fork!

Use that Maize flour or cornstarch for thickening gravies.

Thank God for the absence of pain! Whoooooooooooooooooohoo! Yes; gluten can and does trigger fibro.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Andros said:


> Home mad Chunky Chicken Soup! Hubby makes it all the time. It is so thick you could practically eat it with a fork!
> 
> Use that Maize flour or cornstarch for thickening gravies.
> 
> Thank God for the absence of pain! Whoooooooooooooooooohoo! Yes; gluten can and does trigger fibro.


Soup sounds very yummy! Just what would be needed for our cold weather! Yes, I am grateful to be free of joint pain. I was pretty discouraged since I'd had a spinal fusion last year that was successful, then to have flare ups of joint pain again. Always something, or maybe not any more! I guess we have to stay one step ahead of this! I have just started exercising again, and that feels great...physically and mentally! Life is good! Well, great, really!  You have been a great help in that!


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Webster2 -

My favorite GF "stick to your ribs" winter food -

Cut 1.5-2 lbs of chicken breast into cubes. Throw it in your crock pot with 1/2 stick butter or margerine and 1 package of dry Good Seasons Italian Dressing mix (this dish is a little salty, which I like, but use less of this if you don't care for things that are salty). Cook on low heat until chicken is browning a little and smells delicious! I usually cook it 5-6 hours but have left it as long as 8.

Add one package of your favorite GF cream of soup condensed and 1 8oz block of cream cheese, stir and cook on high until cream cheese melts in. My favorite GF soup is Pacific brand Cream of Celery http://www.pacificfoods.com/our-foods/condensed-soups/cream-of-celery (can be ordered from Amazon.com!)
and I use 1/3 fat cream cheese to reduce fat.

Stir one more time and serve over GF pasta, rice or my favorite, garlic mashed potatoes!

Easy to make and everyone loves it!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

northernlite said:


> Webster2 -
> 
> My favorite GF "stick to your ribs" winter food -
> 
> ...


Thank you! I will definitely try this! Do you use brown rice pasta? That is the only kind I have tried so far. Thanks again!


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes I do when I use pasta. I was diagnosed 11 years ago and there were very few GF products available and everything in a pasta, bread or baked good tasted like cardboard!! I got out of the habit then of eating pasta, bread, and baked goods and even though there are now good ones of each that I have tried recently, I don't need all the extra carbs so I rarely eat pasta or breads products. Baked goods..yes!!

I had a friend recently make me a lasagna with brown rice lasagna noodles and it was delicious!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

There seems to be quite a variety of GF items to chose from. I am trying to eat a lot of fresh stuff, while I can. I made lasagna recently, and it met the fam's approval! I miss a piece of toast once in awhile so I am going to attempt some bread baking soon. I am not much of a baker so this will certainly be an experiment! I am still trying to get my bearings with GF and post TT so I don't expand...thanks! My daughter loves to bake and has made brownies, chocolate chip cookies, and a birthday cake for me...all GF! And, delicious!


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

My daughter is also GF and she and a good friend of mine swear by the UDI's brands of breads and bagels if you want something to keep in the freezer and thaw one when you need it.

My GF bakery also sells the Canyon Bakehouse brand of bread which I thought were good too. I generally keep a loaf in the freezer for when I feel like a grilled cheese sandwich!

I use the Pamela brand chocolate cake mix and my daughter was over this week and said she made some blueberry muffins with the Pamela brand muffin mix and they were very good. I asked her why she didn't bring me one and she said her non-GF husband ate them all!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hey, what a good idea to keep some in the freezer....that never occurred to me! Thanks! LOL, to the non-GF hubby liking the muffins! My son really enjoyed my b-day cake. I was glad as I didn't want that amount of temptation lingering about the house!  Being GF is easier to do than I had expected.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I recently tried Kinnikinnick english muffins and they were really good. They are fluffy, not like Thomas' english muffins, and toasted with some cinnamon butter they were delicious. I also made a sandwich with one and it makes a good bun.

I still have a texture issue with some GF products and I found a recipe for flourless chocolate cake that is soooo good. The "cake" (which is more brownie like, thick and rich, but not chewy) only contains eggs, chocolate chips, butter, sugar, vanilla and cocoa powder and bakes up in an 8 in. cake pan about 30 - 35 minutes. It's so easy and I usually have the ingredients on hand so I have to be careful or I would make it all the time. LOL!

I use Pamela's baking mix for a lot of things too. The pancakes from it are so good my whole non-GF family loves them. Pamela's products are great!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am going to try to make a loaf of bread, soon...I seem to keep putting it off. My grandson's daycare provider gave me a recipe to make a baking mix. She says it is similar to Pamela's just not as $$. I have put that together, just not used it yet.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

McKenna, you can't post that you had delicious flourless chocolate cake without posting the recipe!! Please post when you have time!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> McKenna, you can't post that you had delicious flourless chocolate cake without posting the recipe!! Please post when you have time!


Yeah; the nerve!! ROLF!


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Sorry ladies! 
I dug out my cookbook and here it is....

Flourless chocolate cake

4 oz chocolate chips (use good quality ones, semi-sweet)
1/2 cup butter
3/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup cocoa powder
3 eggs, beaten well
1 tsp vanilla

Heat oven to 300 degrees. Grease an 8 in cake pan and dust with cocoa powder (like you would use flour).

Melt chocolate chips and butter in a double boiler, or in microwave in small intervals, ie: 15 seconds at a time. (I find everything is melted in 45 seconds and I stir it up to get it all mixed and melted. It's very easy to burn the chips in the microwave!)

Stir in other ingredients and mix well. Pour into pan and bake 30 minutes. (I found it takes a bit longer, like 35 minutes, in my oven)

Cool for 10 minutes and then invert onto cooling rack to cool completely.

Slices can be re-heated 20 - 30 seconds in microwave.

Some people put a ganache or glaze on, but to me it's very rich and doesn't need anything. Well, maybe a dallop of real whipped cream and a few raspberries would be nice. :winking0001:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hello again.

Andros, I have been thinking about no soy, no kelp, and something else that is not supposed to be eaten. Wouldn't this be applicable to someone with a thyroid? Foods that are goiterogenic (?SIC). Wouldn't it be ok for someone without a thyroid to eat them since there's no worry of developing a goiter? Or, am I confused?

Meanwhile, I am quite excited...out of town company is coming and we're going out to dinner....to a restaurant that serves GF bread & entrees!!!! Still haven't been brave enough to make some. And, it is too $$ to buy some...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

McKenna said:


> Sorry ladies!
> I dug out my cookbook and here it is....
> 
> Flourless chocolate cake
> ...


OMG!! To die for; thank you ever so much!


----------



## ladymyst (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi every one I make chicken and mushroom soup which is gf dairy free warning this makes alot
2 packages boneless chicken thighs (can use chicken breast) cubed
1 tbs minced garlic 
4-5 stalks celery chopped 
4 yukon gold patatos diced
2 packages sliced baby portabela mushrooms 
4 organic carrots sliced
12 cups water
Orington farms chicken base (the granules are gf) follow directions on jar
1 stick earth balance dairy free butter ( also has soy free and dairy free in tub)
Brown chicken in butter add garlic celery and carrots sauté for 5 min
Add potatos water stock bring to boil and reduce to simmer for 2 hrs Add mushrooms 
Cook for 1 hr serve and enjoy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> Hello again.
> 
> Andros, I have been thinking about no soy, no kelp, and something else that is not supposed to be eaten. Wouldn't this be applicable to someone with a thyroid? Foods that are goiterogenic (?SIC). Wouldn't it be ok for someone without a thyroid to eat them since there's no worry of developing a goiter? Or, am I confused?
> 
> Meanwhile, I am quite excited...out of town company is coming and we're going out to dinner....to a restaurant that serves GF bread & entrees!!!! Still haven't been brave enough to make some. And, it is too $$ to buy some...


I eat all those good veggies. Cabbage, brocolli etc.. No soy, no kelp. You got it right!

Your thyroxine replacement is titrated to what you always do. I always eat all the veggies. Raw and cooked.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ladymyst said:


> Hi every one I make chicken and mushroom soup which is gf dairy free warning this makes alot
> 2 packages boneless chicken thighs (can use chicken breast) cubed
> 1 tbs minced garlic
> 4-5 stalks celery chopped
> ...


This sounds so good; thanks for sharing!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Andros said:


> I eat all those good veggies. Cabbage, brocolli etc.. No soy, no kelp. You got it right!
> 
> Your thyroxine replacement is titrated to what you always do. I always eat all the veggies. Raw and cooked.


Thank you, that makes sense. I love cabbage and broccoli! Will continue to eat them, and walnuts too!


----------

